# Knitting - Shawl



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

I am happy to present you my latest design - Windblown

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/windblown

$5

A very lacy shawl with extra drape 
The delicate and intricate lace pattern is intuitive, and is easily memorized after a few repeats. The border elaborates on the pattern in the main body of the shawl, with a smooth transition that looks seamless. I wanted the border to grow naturally out of the body of the pattern.

The shawl is crescent shaped, started in the middle. The volume is built up by increasing at the inner edge. No short rows required!

Sizing is adaptable, you choose how big the shawl is going to be by adding more repeats of the body section.

Lace to fingering yarn would be the best, gradient if you like the change of colour!

Happy knitting!!!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

what a beautiful shawl


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Very pretty! I love your shawls.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## TeriH (May 27, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Simply stunning!


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely design


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful....great job..


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow! Such beauty! &#128149;


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow! You are very talented.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Lovely design - as always.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It is so very beautiful!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> I am happy to present you my latest design - Windblown


This is just lovely. So light and delicate.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty, you did a great job.


----------



## Roundtoit (Apr 18, 2016)

Such a beautiful design!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Knitting this takes skill. To me, designing it takes genius!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl!


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Awesome!


----------



## Alicedoll (May 6, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

This is a lovely design...I love the flowing edging that blends into the body of the shawl!!!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Delightful pattern.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Roundtoit (Apr 18, 2016)

shepherd said:


> Knitting this takes skill. To me, designing it takes genius!


I agree!


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you! I would never think of designing in terms of genius!
to me, genius would be all things connected with baking! I have two left hands for baking, as we say in my language 



shepherd said:


> Knitting this takes skill. To me, designing it takes genius!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Another beauty! I must make this!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful!! I retire in 1 wk. Already have the yarn. Can hardly wait to start! Thank you for sharing your designing skills.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Another superb design and fabulous knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Stunning and delicate!


----------



## kristpin (Jul 13, 2012)

It would be perfect for the summer!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW! It is gorgeous!


----------

